# plumbing qualifications



## johnny68 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, i'm trying to get registered as a plumber,i'm fully qualified plumber in england,city and guilds advanced,does anyone no an easy way to get registered in oz please,thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Johnny68, 

Do you already hold a visa to work in Australia? 

If not then usually you will be need to be assessed before applying for a visa:
General Plumber - Assessment Information Sheet - Live in Victoria

The Master Plumbers of Australia website:
Welcome to the Official Master Plumbers of Australia

The Masters Plumbers and Mechanical Services of Australia website cab be found at:
Plumbing Career - Qualifications

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

You'll probably find this website useful too: Licence Recognition

Dolly


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

hi johnny68

are you in oz just now or are you waiting to go and want to get an AQF before you go

weelee


----------



## johnny68 (Mar 29, 2009)

*thanks everyone*



johnny68 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm trying to get registered as a plumber,i'm fully qualified plumber in england,city and guilds advanced,does anyone no an easy way to get registered in oz please,thanks.


Hi,thanks everyone,i'm a perminent resident in new zealand but my plumbing quals are not recorgnised and its wrong,they want me to sit there exams to be a plumber here,i got immigration because of a shortage of plumbers,i studied for 5 years in the uk to a very high standard,i've been a plumber for 20 years and they want me to start again,its wrong,i was hoping that oz would recorgnise them and then the oz quals i can use in nz.they dont tell you when your in the uk that you have to do this,ok thanks.


----------



## johnny68 (Mar 29, 2009)

*hi,thankyou*



weelee said:


> hi johnny68
> 
> are you in oz just now or are you waiting to go and want to get an AQF before you go
> 
> weelee


hi,i'm in nz at the moment trying to sort my quals out,but dont like the idea of sitting exams again after being a plumber for 20 yrs,trying to find an easier way of doing,its the principle of it,


----------



## stantimms (Jul 5, 2009)

johnny68 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm trying to get registered as a plumber,i'm fully qualified plumber in england,city and guilds advanced,does anyone no an easy way to get registered in oz please,thanks.


i have been in the same boat for 3 years, i've worked under another plumbers licence for the last 8 years in sydney and applied for my qualifications (city and guilds) to be recognised but the people at tafe just look at me blankly and fob me off with go and see fair trading. i know my mate just walked in about 5 years ago and they gave him the licence straight up but all that has changed. i even sat my gas at tafe here for a year and passed but now they wont give me the contractors licence to even install gas with out all of the other sections in plumbing. i cant se how you can move to a country with a skilled tradesmen qualification visa to live but they dont even recognise your skills to get a licence to work in that industry, stupid. if anyone knows of someone/tafe that can just tell me in what areas i can get a contractors licence to start with i would be most happy, cheers


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

chrishanson said:


> *Hi everyone! I'm here to seek for some advice about plumbing services. I have a problem with my kitchen sink and I need some advice from the expert. Please I need some help!*


This is an expat forum and not a plumbing forum  Also you've been asking about this since 19th so I would have thought that you would be underwater by now  Try yellow pages or a local plumbing shop to help you.


----------

